

How to solve a problem like a software developer - mfolaron
http://www.artofsoftwaredevelopment.com/project-management/how-to-solve-a-problem-like-a-software-developer

======
robmccoll
1) ... 2) ... 3)... 4) Define and Validate your Solution 5) ... 6) ...

Dd I miss something or does this really say that solving a problem like a
software developer is doing a number of steps that aren't solving the problem
and then solving it inside a single step? That seems like a lot of overhead to
get anything done.

~~~
mfolaron
I believe that people tend to jump into "solution-mode" too fast. I think it
is important to do the proper research before junpung to false conclusions. It
is often times not about the solution but the environment the solution lives
in. This us what I tried to bring across in the article.

